# Goat Allergies



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I did not want to hijack another post but, goats with allergies was brought up....so, I wanted to make it a new topic. I do have a doe that always seems to be crying. Somethimes way worse than others. I am very confident that it is not pink eye (per 3 different vets and other folks with years and years of goat experience)....but, noone ever mentioned the possibility of allergies. Except me, I asked the vet and she sorta blew me off. Just said that some do this and not to worry. Probably her sticking her whole head into the hay manger or something...I thought .... all the time, just her????? So, any info and possible relief for this pretty doe would be great.

Thanks always,

Paula


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes some and could be this one are more sensitive to the hay than other or even the dust but also could have a turned in eyelid or eyelashes sticking in her eye.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I bet if you had a vet opthomolgist look at her, and yes they do exsist, I had to make an appointment with one to be able to use my first buck I purchased who ripped his cornea right before I went to pick him up....anyway, they treat a variety of dogs whose eyesite problems are very common. He said that alot of problems in goats eyes would be caused by the structure of the eye. Think about the two different Nubian heads with just Sara's and mine...my does have those dinosaur chiseled eyes, of course you will see more problems in this head than in a head with the eyes closer to the head.

I for one don't believe the whole allergy thing to explain runny nose and wheepy eyes. Now cough and runny nose and weepy eye from blowing wind and dusty hay, yes, but that not allergy that is enviornmental. And....:O....if they have allergies put them down, livestock should he hardy not pampered pets on Zyrtec! Vicki


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a horse once that had eyes that watered all the time and when I had the vet out he said that her tear ducts were plugged and it made the tears run down her face anyway he put a small tube up her nostril and flushed it out. It was really weird to watch. Only thing is I don't remember if it was both eyes or just one. I think it was just one.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, I think I might start the search for the opthomolgist, as this is not a doe I would consider putting down.

Any ideas, where to look?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you have a teaching university nearby? I am fortunate to have the University of Minnesota College of Veterinary Medicine only a couple hours from me. The school also holds 'teaching days' on my farm yearly. They come pull blood, vaccinate, do a herd health work-up... even trim feet! The best part is... it's free! 

Sara


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Great idea, thanks Sara....yes, UT Knoxville is only a couple of hours away....I will call them.

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Find someone in your area that has rotties...I guess them and dalmations have lots of eye problems. A call to a dog vet in my area found me the guy in Houston. I found my horse chiropractor for Bab's the same way. vicki


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

I do believe some have allergies. Just like people. Doesn't mean they are not hardy.
I had a doe that I thought was sick as she kept a snotty nose. I treated her and treated her.
It was always in the morning. Well, I decided to just leave her alone.
Every morning, usually in the spring and fall she would have a snotty nose in the morning. By about 9 or 10 she would be fine. She was never sickly in any way. 
I would be in trouble as I have allergies and keep red eyes most of the time. Other than that I am hardly ever sick and if I do get sick I never have it very long. 
Les


----------

